# '84Troy-Bilt tiller has stuck PTO



## OldGeezer (Sep 27, 2020)

My wife needed some tilling done on our landscape so I dragged out my 1984 Troy-bilt PTO Horse from the barn where it has been stored for at least the last 10 years. Except for dust and a few cob webs it's in good condition. Put in fresh gas, spark plug and oil. It took a little coaxing but it stared up and runs smooth. Problem is the P.T.O. clutch is stuck in the "disengage" position. I couldn't get it to engage no matter what I tried. I removed the hood and tine shaft. the spring and seals are good - no leaks. Pulled the gear box cover - no leaks and oil is full and clean. I put the fast/slow lever in 'slow", pushed the tiller forward a little then jiggled the PTO lever in and out and it engaged. I thought the issued solved and reassembled it. Started the engine engaged the fast/slow lever to slow again and once again the PTO would not engage. I'm stumped and need any other thoughts on this


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm a little confused. The Horse tillers had a belt drive, which you're not to clear on whether that part is working ok. After that, of course it's gear-box related. So I can only surmise it's one or the other...


----------



## OldGeezer (Sep 27, 2020)

paulr44 said:


> I'm a little confused. The Horse tillers had a belt drive, which you're not to clear on whether that part is working ok. After that, of course it's gear-box related. So I can only surmise it's one or the other...


----------



## OldGeezer (Sep 27, 2020)

I'm sorry for any confusion. I failed to mention anything about drive belts. The belts/puleys are good and in working order. The tiller travels forwards and reverse just fine so no issues there.
To refresh in a nut shell how this thing operates, the drive belts run from the pulleys at the rear of the motor shaft to the pulleys on the front of the drive shaft that goes through the gear box. That shaft runs thru the gearbox and the box is sealed by oil seals and bearings. both front and rear of the gearbox.
On the outside of the gearbox but still internal, is the other end of the shaft. Attached to the shaft is a 3 eared "Dog Clutch"(cog) that when "engaged", connects to a matching "Dog/Cog" on the Tine Shaft. 
The P.T.O. "Engage/Disengage" lever is located on the left rear side of the housing but internally behind and separated from the gearbox. 
Herein becomes the issue: 
Looking at the diagrams in the owner manual it shows the PTO engage/disengage lever attaches to a horizontal shaft and goes thru the side of the housing. Internally that shaft is attached to a vertical arm, the upper end of which, moves forward and backward as you activate the "E/D" lever. On the upper part of that "arm" there is a roller type bearing which is supposed to move that "Dog Clutch" either forwards/backwards thereby engaging or disengaging it to the matching Cog on the Tine Shaft (Note: the Tine Shaft operates as it should). 
This lever and its corresponding internal parts are stuck in the "Disengage" position. How can I access this "Shaft/Arm/Bearing/Dog Clutch assembly" to manually actuate it to determine what exactly is making it stick so I can resolve the issue I'm having with it? 
I hope this long narrative explanation will clarify the confusion a bit and help to explain what is (or more to the point what isn't going on with it. 
Except for this or these stuck parts, the whole machine operates just as it should.
I would really like to get this thing fixed before winter. Every repair shop I've talked to wants to charge me $800 - $900 to take it apart and tell me what's wrong, (not including any replacement parts). I KNOW what's wrong with it. I just want fix it.
I think I only paid about $1200 for it "Brand New" in 1984.
Any constructive thoughts on this would really be helpful.
Thanks...


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

The dog clutch may be sticky due to corrosion. You'll probably have to dig deeper. I haven't had one of those apart in years. Look at the IPL, search for "Horse" and choose an older one by S/N or choose the PTO one. Or, the original owner's manual if you still have it may have a breakdown in it. A breakdown really helps understand how it works, the service manual even more.

IPLs and service manual sites:



Professional Shop Manuals and Proceedures Home


The Troy-Bilt Horse repair manual is part# MN1330490



https://mtdparts.partsmartweb.com/scripts/EmpartISAPI.dll?MF&app=MTDD&lang=EN&TF=Empartweb&loginID=mtddealer&Loginpwd=6922941







__





Operator's Manuals


Troy-Bilt




www.troybilt.com


----------

